# artcut plotter any good?



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone had any problems with this cutter NEW ArtCut 54" Cutting Plotter Vinyl Flexi Sign Cutter - eBay (item 250246203143 end time May-15-08 20:00:00 PDT) Are they any good? Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have not tried them. If your looking for a inexpensive quality cutter.I would check out UScutter. Several of the forum members swear by them. I have seen some intricate samples cut using them too. Good luck. ... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a US Cutter and that's all I would use in the inexpensive plotter area. Also I hear artcut software which is what you get with that machine is junk, I haven't ever used it myself just heard it from alot of people.

Also visit Welcome to the Frontpage and check out their forums.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

[QUOTE*Tech Support* - If you need help setting up and/or using this unit, I offer tech support for $50 per half hour. Minimum charge of $50. Please Note: Tech support is for the setup of this plotter and or the drivers, I DO NOT give tech support for the use of software such as Flexi or CoralDraw software.][/QUOTE]

I would not buy from any one who charges set up.


----------



## shertshert (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you get the ebay plotter? i was looking at same one & reserching it. Anyone know where the best place to find US Cutter is?


----------



## Stressing out (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, Don't buy it, it is absolute crap, I have purchased it and know what I am on about. The program is nearly impossible to use and the Refine cutter is not crash hot. Just another Chinese copy which is havng me pull my hair out. 
I have purchased the Roland CutStudio software and it is so much easier to use and light years ahead of the Chinese stuff. Unfortunately I cant get the software to work on the Refine cutter.
I have borrowed money to purchase a Roland Cutter as the AU$600 I spent on the Artcut has gone to waste. You get what you pay for. You may as well burn your money if you decide to buy the Artcut stuff.
From stressing out.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

shertshert said:


> Did you get the ebay plotter? i was looking at same one & reserching it. Anyone know where the best place to find US Cutter is?


 www.uscutter.com


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, ArtCut the program is crummy, and one of the reasons we stopped bundling it with our cutters over 2 years ago.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Stressing out said:


> Hi, Don't buy it, it is absolute crap, I have purchased it and know what I am on about. The program is nearly impossible to use and the Refine cutter is not crash hot. Just another Chinese copy which is havng me pull my hair out.
> I have purchased the Roland CutStudio software and it is so much easier to use and light years ahead of the Chinese stuff. Unfortunately I cant get the software to work on the Refine cutter.
> I have borrowed money to purchase a Roland Cutter as the AU$600 I spent on the Artcut has gone to waste. You get what you pay for. You may as well burn your money if you decide to buy the Artcut stuff.
> From stressing out.


 Don't know if this will work with Cut Studio but try using the Roland PNC1000 driver for your Refine. It works for me in Flexi.


----------



## Russbm (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a 54" Artcut Plotter and my came with a flexisign software and I never have any problem with it. Been working with sign for 18 years.


----------

